# No photo transfer capabilities in Oklahoma



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Here are a couple of Greg's dogs, Apollo and Blaster. Blaster is the coated one. Caleb is in one pic w/ Apollo. The pic of Apollo eating reminds me of how our dogs were SUPPOSED to eat-like wolves!

























Sorry about the quality of the last one-camera phone!


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

wow nice.....and second photo does remind me of a wolf too :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

I love that. Lots of people think it's gross, but I love it! He doesn't look so angelic, does he? Blaster is a fooler too; serious aggression from a little guy who looks so much like a teddy bear...wait! Is there a pattern here? All Greg's dogs are angry. :lol: I like the one of Caleb and Apollo too, because it's so hard for people to understand that a dog can be dominant and not dog-aggressive. They get along great, but Apollo gets alpha-rolled several times weekly. (Not to worry-Caleb purchased a DVD and is skilled in the proper alpha-roll technique! :wink: ) This one illustrates Caleb's nicer side. But, back to Greg's dogs...it's not all about me...


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Ill try to get some better pics of my dogs.
Thanks Jenni for all your help....ooooh that hurt. :x .

Blaster is by Brit Z Elisu and out of Verona Z PS who is by Doksy Bady Ron....Awesome dog.

Greg


----------



## Julia Tompson (Mar 27, 2006)

Very handsome!


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

My Dutchie \"Shooter\"


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

wow what a dog! He's soooooo handsome


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

That is a nice dog, makes me want a dutch shepherd too.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Hondo!










And Sharky!


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

nice too wow.......is Hondo a mali or half Tervuerense shep?


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

He is by 2 Mals but there must be some terv in there somewhere.



















\"Rocky\" my favorite!


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Greg Long said:


> He is by 2 Mals but there must be some terv in there somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must be Greg. You can see a distinctiveTerv nose in there and terv hair round the shoulders and neck.

 Now I need to know how many dogs do you have, all these pics start to appear :lol:


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

The 2 Malis in the one post are LITTERMATES.They are both registerable with UKC as Mals.There was one other longhair in the litter,a female.The breeder is a friend of mine and he says the longhairs of that breeding are totally different in mind and body than the normal coats.More serious and more laid back.Mature later and get pretty nasty.

I have 6 dogs at the moment.Ill try to get some decent pics of the Leerburg bitch..A.J.  

Greg


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

They sure are nice looking dogs that you have there. Looking forward to seeing the L bitch :lol:


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

A.J. , Xando/Anja 2

Not really my kind of dog. :x Just ask Jen :!: 

Greg


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't see how she could be ANYONE'S kind of dog. She's like a really hyperactive, brainless child. Sport dog, basically :lol: . (joke-sort of)

Finally got pics up of mostly everyone. Sharky looks so mature!  He looks MUCH older! Shooter looks innocent-that's new and different :wink: . How come Rocky's sitting :lol: ?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You've really got quite a pack! Love the expression on the Dutchies face in that picture. Nice dogs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

He has so many he gets them mixed up :roll: . That last group is still Rocky. There are no pictures of A.J. yet-he accidentally reposted Rocky's pics. A.J. is coming soon...if he hasn't killed her yet :lol: .


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Wrong!wrong! wrong!The last pic IS AJ. :x :x :x :x :x 

I have one more \"future\" dog to post :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Greg Long said:


> My Dutchie \"Shooter\"


Is this the Robbie (great)grandson? I recognize the expression in his face :lol:


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes Selena!Shooter is by a Rocky son \"Arco\" and out of an \"Atos\" Daughter.He is still a puppy at just under 14 months.He is a serious dog which I like and he is a tracking machine.One other thing I like about him is when he is biting he always looks the decoy right in the eyes.











Greg


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

that´s sounds familiar... :lol: :wink: 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Shooter is uh, unusual... :wink: Very cool dog-didn't expect to like him. Sneaky and disconcerting, but really cool. I was lucky- he liked me  .

Putting Rocky up w/AJ underneath (which I skimmed right over-didn't even notice the bottom one-thought you just reposted the same set), and calling him AJ, is a MORTAL SIN! :x


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Shooter has kind of a soft temperment.I think he gets that from his dam line.He is still very immature and is a pain sometimes but when its time to track,he works like nobody else.
He doesnt like strangers looking or moving towards him but he is pretty good with kids.

He believes the best defence is a good offence. :lol: 

Greg


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

The guys in our lines usually are fully matured at the age of 3. Imagine Shooters character and then a bit more intense, you´re able to see some of the dogs here :wink:


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena,
The breeder of Shooter is a personal friend of mine and I have had the pleasure of working with several of these dogs as well as the sire and dam.It seems to me that the intensity comes on a little stronger with maturity.
At 1 or 2 years old they can appear a little laid back but when fully mature and confident..look out.Shooter is one of the more intense pups from that breeding Ive seen.I got pick.  

Also when bred to certain bitches they can sometimes produce the most intense drives Ive ever seen.One is currently working in Nashville,Tenn PD.

Greg


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

okeee  you´re really in love :wink: I think you will love our next litter (if she is carrying..keep your fingers crossed). Shooter is a 2,2 inbred on Robbie (athos en Rocky are halfbrothers, sire is Robbie).

This next litter will be from a Rocky-son bred to a rocky daughter whose mum is a rocky daughter too...
tommy (brn 2541) x benta (brn 3455)


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats pretty tight....Arkansas tight.  

Im sure Id love em though.

If I ever get to NL I would love to see them.


----------

